# BMW 328i 2012 audio system



## nelpastel (Dec 25, 2018)

Hello guys. I'm about to change my Honda Civic 2010 for a BMW 328i 2012. I have a very nice audio system in my Civic and I need to know what parts of it can I transfer to the BMW. I have a JL Audio 700W 5 channel amplifier, a JBL MS-8 audio processor, JL subwoofer and JBL speakers (4 medium range and 2 twitters). What else do I need for a nice upgrade to my BMW audio system ? Thanks


----------



## [email protected]_Audio (Oct 1, 2012)

Which factory audio system does your 328i have?


----------

